# Transfer Android Contacts to PC



## Allwayage (Apr 15, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*VeryAndroid Contacts Backup* is a smart android contacts backup and managment software. It not only can copy and backup contacts for Android phone to computer, but also works perfectly in restoring contacts from computer to any android phone directly.

It can help you:
- Copy and backup contacts from Android to computer via usb or wifi.
- Export and transfer contacts from Android as vCard file, CSV file or TXT file.
- Sync contacts to android phone from PC any time.
- Transfer contacts to android from other phones(iPhone, Windows Mobile, Nokia, Blackberry etc).
- Set or change contact picture and contact ringtone on PC.
- Manage contacts easily on computer.

Go to the Market (Google Play) on your Android and search for VeryAndroid Contacts Backup and try.


----------



## CharlesIvar (Mar 18, 2014)

It seems a bit complicated, perhaps you need a better tool.
Probably the Android Transfer may help you.
You can follow the guide below
How to Transfer Contacts from Android to Gmail


----------

